# Need ideas for paint color



## cdubs (Mar 17, 2012)

Attached is a picture of my guest room. Its a smaller room. It gets ALOT of sun, which makes it HOT. So right now I have thicker deep wine red curtains on the windows. Egg plant sheets and a scroll type duvet cover. I know there aren't any pictures of my windows but they look like this. They are framed windows and two that sit side by side with about two inches between their frames.

I am totally open to changing the sheets and curtain color. I didn't want to do a dark color bc the bed is so big (king) and I didn't want to close off the room anymore then it is. 

The bed has to stay that size. The headboard is sentimental but I am open to the idea of putting fabric behind it to enhance it. 



Help I really need some ideas! This was pieced together from the last house we lived in (military) and I need to bring it all together or start over!


----------



## ARC Painting (Dec 23, 2011)

Have you tried a colour viewer? Try Benjamin Moore's on their website. You can upload that photo and insert colour, or just browse using their sample bedrooms photos.

here is a link: BM colour viewer


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

What is color flow like in and out of the room. What color is the hallway for instance. You should inventory color in the room you are keeping like the duvet for instance. What color is the flooring? Doors and trim?

How to do you want to experience the room? When do you spend time in it and doing what? Sounds silly but there is no reason to pick the perfect color for a room to look spectacular in daylight if you are only in it after dark with incadescent lighting. What kind of lighting do you have or want in the room? Do you know its color temperature and the color rendering index of the bulbs. 

As mentioned, the color viewers/virtual painting programs are great ways to explore. I like Benjamin Moore's the best and use it all the time in my work. I also spec Ben Moore paint the most so it is nice to have the colors handy. Other companies have similar viewers though.

You can download the Ben Moore Personal Color Viewer to your machine (maybe only Windows but I am not sure) if you do not want to work on line. You have to load Adobe Air though. Per the prior post, you can either use one of the pre-masked gallery photos or upload your own and mask it for different paint areas. The masking takes a little time depending on you intricate you want to get. Once done you just fill in the different paint areas until you find a combination you like. The program even offers palette suggestions.

The ColourLovers site is fun to explore to and you can post questions to the community. The folks will toss all kinds of palette suggestions back at you for free. 

Another option that work nicely is to find a picture (nature is a great source of color schemes that work) or scanned piece of fabric (your duvet cover for example) and use a free pixel grabber to capture the RGB code for the color of any pixel you can roll your cursor over. Then go to www.easyrgb.com, enter the RGB color codes and select a major paint brand. The system will display the names and chip numbers of the four closest paint collection swatches.

And it is just a personal crusade perhaps but white ceilings are a throwback to the old gaslight days when there was but one dull fixture in the middle of the ceiling. Ceilings do not have to be white.


----------



## cdubs (Mar 17, 2012)

I just painted the landing/hall way area. It looks like this 

The bottom is a lightttt yellow, charcoal striper, grey on top and then the hallway is a light kahki. One guest bedroom is already yellow and then I have "this" guest bedroom. I want it to flow but I'm not sure what to do. I was thinking I should use some charcoal colors in this bedroom to get all the rooms flowing?

It receives alot of sunlight but it makes the room hot, so I have thicker curtains in it. I'm def up for changing the color but they will have to be thick still. 

What color do you paint ceilings? I will have to check out that colourlovers website. 

The light in the room is crappy and yeah it needs to be replaced, most likely with a ceiling fan. I'm not sure.


----------



## diy'er on LI (Jul 6, 2009)

My initial impression? I think your bedframe would look great with bright spring green walls... and then white linens and white curtains.


----------

